# TT Rally Car



## professorpatpending (Sep 27, 2015)

I'm considering a TT 225 Q for tarmac single venue stage rallying, am I mad?  
I would welcome people's opinions.
Thanks


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Someone on here has a jaguar V6 powered RWD rally car.. why not! :lol:

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=802481&hilit=jaguar+V6+rally


----------



## professorpatpending (Sep 27, 2015)

I was thinking of something slightly less radical!  some research needed I think


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

There's one that's just done the tour of Mull. I've seen it for the last three years but haven't had chance to speak to the guys yet, it seems pretty much std apart from the necessary mods.
Your problem is you will be in the 2litre turbo class. And with a restricted engine you won't be competitive but that's not the only reason to compete, fun is also a good reason. 
If it's what you want, go for it. 
Have you prepped a tarmac car before?


----------



## professorpatpending (Sep 27, 2015)

Interesting  can anyone tell me what power can be had with the restrictor fitted?


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

You will lose top end power so going 2.0 litre would help keep the torque up.
A fully tuned escort cosworth gives about the same power as a mapped TT - so a car that would give around 400bhp would be losing more than 100bhp .
you could get a restrictor fitted and then tune it accordingly, for torque. Limit revs to 6000 and keep the small bore inlet and head but fit a good exhaust manifold and system.
You want to try and retain the 250 ish bhp with low down torque but keep it reliable with good cooling (oil and water).
Keeping 18" wheels will open up the second hand slick tyre options 220/640 x18 is the tyre size that is used for tarmac rallying.
You will need a full FIA spec cage, safety devices do one for the TT
The interior will need stripping out to try and lose some of the TT's weight and regain lost performance. at this point you could run the fuel and brake lines through the interior.
Good suspension will be needed - not necessarily coilovers as you don't need to go too low.
Brakes will needed to be sorted first, good pads are a must even if you use a near std set up, hydraulic hand brake is easy to fit when you do the internal lines.
Plumbed in fire extinguisher, external electric cut off.............the list goes on

I will help you as much as you want, where about do you live


----------



## professorpatpending (Sep 27, 2015)

Great info thank you. I'm in sunny Devon. Built loads of escort rally cars, but that was over 20 years ago  
I'll do some research into engine potential First I think.


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Interesting project Prof. Weight is going to be your enemy I suspect.

VT


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

If you've built them before you'll know what's required and needed.
Have a think about what sort of class you want the car to fit in, and what else could be available for the same kind of money.
TT is tempting tho - 225 bhp, 4wd, cheap to buy(now) similar in spec to a Subaru and they understeer as well!!


----------



## professorpatpending (Sep 27, 2015)

I'm presuming the restrictor would need to be 34mm? Does anyone know what effect this would have on the 1.8 engine? Obviously 270 or 280 is readily available without it. Would make a change for hords of Subarus 8)


----------



## brushwood69 (Dec 17, 2012)

Not sure I would want to rally a TT with a 4x4 system that has a mind of its own! Check out my crash when the haldex thought I was spinning and gave me an extra push! So you would need haldex blue or the new hpa touchmotion. You need to disable esp as this kicks in even when "off" I did a 12car in my and it was too low so standard or uprated suspension raised a bit or a fair bit of sump and diff guard protection underneath is needed.

Anybody can rally a subaru so its a bit anonymous...choose race enjoy


----------



## professorpatpending (Sep 27, 2015)

Hmm, interesting, thanks. I did view your attempt at remodeling Werrington Park  I wonder if the fact that nobody else seems to be rallying one should perhaps be telling me something! Perhaps I'll go hillclimbing & sprinting instead, give you some competition


----------



## Madmax199 (Jun 14, 2015)

What size is the mandatory restrictor?


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

32mm or 34mm
Dependent on which class to run in


----------



## Madmax199 (Jun 14, 2015)

Grahamstt said:


> 32mm or 34mm
> Dependent on which class to run in


Ouch! A 1.8t in a 2.0 class might not be the right weapon if competitiveness is a goal with that small of a restrictor.


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

I know, it's a killer.
Tuners have developed more potential from your usual Subaru or Mitsubishi engines through lots of experience so it an uphill struggle to get competitive.
But that could be the challenge that motivates a lot of people


----------



## leebez (Mar 9, 2018)

Hi, sorry for digging up an old thread.
I'm looking to build a tarmac rally tt this year.
Any advice welcome
Thanks


----------



## poghead (Apr 19, 2013)

As above, lots of restrictions. Get a Scoob, or stick to track days. All fun and games!

Pog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andy97 (Jun 1, 2011)

Did these projects ever go anywhere?

Would be good to see different cars being rallied and the base cars can be picked up cheaply now.

Whats needed is a fun one make series similar to the old BMW 318/ Peugeot 205 Challenge with "Rally First" type simple regs.


----------



## omracing (Aug 12, 2016)

poghead said:


> As above, lots of restrictions. Get a Scoob, or stick to track days. All fun and games!
> 
> Pog
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Makes sense but isn't it nice to be different. I like the idea of a TT Rally car


----------



## Bajanfastcat (Jun 14, 2019)

Hi,
We have this project on our mind also.
I have access to a pretty good motor with a small port NG Motorsport head.
We are thinking of building it as a high compression Turbo motor.All forged and steel bottom end.


----------

